# Dupli color custom wrap??



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I was watching extreme off road today and he used a "new " product called dupli color custom wrap. It's very similar to plastidip but I was wondering if anyone else has seen it or used it? I personally love plastidip but am curious about this product.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Our local store carries it but I haven't tried it. I'd imagine it's the same.


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Our local store carries it but I haven't tried it. I'd imagine it's the same.
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia


It's weird because on the website it says not recommended for headlights or taillights. I wonder if that's for dot purposes or another reason

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

